
Lisp Meta-Programming for C++ Developers - setra
https://deque.blog/2017/05/02/lisp-meta-programming-for-c-developers-introduction/
======
kazinator
Other articles from same blog series reported on HN recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14299020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14299020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14486157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14486157)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424305)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347702)

